# Tetralysal 300 (Lymecycline) for Acne



## Falcone

I've Been prescribed this by a dermatologist.

I always have a few smaller spots (white heads and some decent red ones) on my face and a few bigger ones pop up on my back and chest (cysts).

Anyone used this antibiotic?

Good results?

Bad side effects?

I went on Roaccutane years ago and it made me depressed when I was on (don't think I was the same for years - even though I never saw a GP or anyone about it).

Roaccutane worked completely for about 6 months, then I started getting spots again. Althought there have been times when I have been largely acne free, but over the last year Its flared up again. Im 23.

I know this stuff isnt quite as strong but still :confused1:


----------



## liamhutch

It has helped for me.

Im hoping to try roaccutane soon though to be 100% clear.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Ive been using this lymecycline for 3 weeks. TBH its done fcuk all in terms of clearing up my acne. The doctor knows my acne was bad years back when I first started taking AAS, its not as bad now but its still fairly bad. He should have given me accutane I believe so I have bought it myself off the net and started yesterday at 30mg a day.

If your acne isnt that bad lymecycline may help it, I found it cleared up some of what was there but didnt stop a load more **** coming through. Fighting a losing battle I was, clear some and more comes along!


----------



## j.m.

Didnt do anything for me, made me produce alot more white heads if anything, even after a break, one tablet & I would have 4 or 5 new ones there.

Just finished 6 months of roaccutane which worked well.


----------



## Falcone

Ive been on it for 8 days now. To be honest with antibiotics like this you really have to do the whole course, and it takes 6weeks really to start seeing real differences.

I feel though that it is stoppping anything big coming through, and im only getting the odd small one. Ill keep you all updated though:beer:


----------



## Ex-SRD

I have to use prednisolone for colits and one major side effect of this is acne. I get prescribed the Tetralysal for this and it really helps - it doesn't clear it fully but it definitely tones it down.

I also know a number of AS-users who use it to keep the spots down a bit - they swear by it


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Ive been using this lymecycline for 3 weeks. TBH its done fcuk all in terms of clearing up my acne. The doctor knows my acne was bad years back when I first started taking AAS, its not as bad now but its still fairly bad. He should have given me accutane I believe so I have bought it myself off the net and started yesterday at 30mg a day.
> 
> If your acne isnt that bad lymecycline may help it, I found it cleared up some of what was there but didnt stop a load more **** coming through. Fighting a losing battle I was, clear some and more comes along!


Have you used roaccutane before? 30mgs per day is not alot. i got it perscribed, ran 40mgs a day for a month or so the ran 80mgs a day after it was my 2nd course and i didnt want spots again so i ran that for about 6-7months! didnt get depressed but i found it gave me a real short temper which was strange as im normally quite placid, just dry skin/lips. drop me a pm if you have any questions about it.

Good luck

cheers


----------



## T_Woody

I am currently off tablets altogether for my acne,

Having Laser treatment and Chemical peals, would normally be too much to afford bt my best mates mum owns a surgery and she is doing it for me  Good results so far but the long term results of these treatments is the best


----------



## Varmint

ive been on lymecylin for good 3 months and its not doing much for me :cursing:

back to the docs i think


----------



## s_spud

Hiya...

Im 15 years old and i really struggle with Acne so i went to my doctor

i got put on tetralysal and i been on them since 17th july and im going back to my doctor on 4th september... it took a couple of weeks to kick in but i was also proscribed with dulac gel and they make a good improvement also .... they have bad side effects if you dont take them properly

- Headache

- Rash

- Diarrhoea

- Visual disturbances

- Inflammation of the pancreas (pancreatitis)

- Inflammation of the large intestine (colitis)

- Damage to the liver

- Nausea and vomiting

- Abnormal reaction of the skin to light, usually a rash (photosensitivity)

Make sure u take with a lot of water

Good luck with your tabs Let me know how u get on


----------



## s_spud

Hiya...

Im 15 years old and i really struggle with Acne so i went to my doctor

i got put on tetralysal and i been on them since 17th july and im going back to my doctor on 4th september... it took a couple of weeks to kick in but i was also proscribed with dulac gel and they make a good improvement also .... they have bad side effects if you dont take them properly

- Headache

- Rash

- Diarrhoea

- Visual disturbances

- Inflammation of the pancreas (pancreatitis)

- Inflammation of the large intestine (colitis)

- Damage to the liver

- Nausea and vomiting

- Abnormal reaction of the skin to light, usually a rash (photosensitivity)

Make sure u take with a lot of water

Good luck with your tabs Let me know how u get on


----------



## Rossy Balboa

I've been prescribed this too mate,have been using it for about 2-3 months and I am very very disapointed with the results,going back in a week or two to try something different hopefully.


----------

